# Io sono



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Non conscendovi, vorreste darvi una definizione per farvi conoscere meglio?
Qualcosa del tipo:
Io sono il giocherellone del forum
Io sono il bastian contrario del forum
e cosi via.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Giugno 2014)

Io sono la mascotte.
E la piu bella in assoluto. Ovviamente.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io sono la mascotte.
> E la piu bella in assoluto. Ovviamente.


 e la piú modesta?:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2014)

Io sono.

Quella che è simpatica.
Quella che è  indigesta.
Quella che è forte.
Quella che è troia.
Quella che è fedele.
Quella che è pazza.
Quella che giudica.
Quella che ascolta.
Quella che è nuova.
Quella che Carramba.
Quella che è sarcastica.
Quella che è politicamente corretta.
Quella che è politicamente scorretta.
Quella che è il diavolo.
Quella che è l'acqua santa.
Quella che è esperta.
Quella che è ingenua.
Quella che è seria.
Quella che è bimbaminkia.

Quella che sono, sono!


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

ho capito. questa discussione degenererá:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho capito. questa discussione degenererá:unhappy:


E perchè?
Ho solo risposto...


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E perchè?
> Ho solo risposto...


era ironico. mi sono reso conto che probabilmente nessuno avrà voglia di scrivere qualcosa di se caratterialmente. Ma non c' e una sezione dove ci si presenta come in molti forum e volevo un po' capire.


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> era ironico. mi sono reso conto che probabilmente nessuno avrà voglia di scrivere qualcosa di se caratterialmente. Ma non c' e una sezione dove ci si presenta come in molti forum e volevo un po' capire.


Io ho risposto...
Ho riportato tutte le cose che bene o male mi sono state dette da quando sono arrivata...
Non posso descrivere caratterialmente come sono, allora dico l'immagine che hanno di me le persone...

Ah, io sono anche quella che deve sempre spiegarsi, perchè non sempre si fa capire quando scherza!

:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2014)

Io sono tutto 
e niente...


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

Sono ... e vorrei vedere ... 

A volte anche un po' prezzemolino ... 

E saluto sempre ... :up:



sienne


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Nicka;1scherzavo. hopossibilmenteHo riportato tutte le cose che bene o male mi sono state dette da quando sono arrivata...
Non posso descrivere caratterialmente come sono ha detto:


> ho capito che scherzavi. infatti dopo le vostre due risposte ho compreso che non avrei avuto risposte serie.
> giustamente.
> ho aperto un topic idiota,probabilmente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Io sono la predatrice del forum

non ti ho ancora mandato MP intriganti?


sto perdendo colpi... L'età...


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

il topic non è per nulla idiota. 

Siamo solo talmente abituati a dire come è l'altro,
che per descriverci, ci manca proprio la parola. 

Di me si dice, che sono dolce ... 
Ma credimi, dico la mia senza se e senza ma ... 
So essere spinosa ...



sienne


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non conscendovi, vorreste darvi una definizione per farvi conoscere meglio?
> Qualcosa del tipo:
> Io sono il giocherellone del forum
> Io sono il bastian contrario del forum
> e cosi via.


Io ancora non ho capito chi sono qui dentro:thinking:ensa:


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

qui il thread, di come descriviamo i vari membri del forum.
Molto simpatico ... 

Alcuni qui ancora non vi erano ... si potrebbe continuare.
Nel descrivere gli altri, si parla anche di se stessi ... 


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...a-richiesta)?p=1250231&viewfull=1#post1250231



sienne


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho capito che scherzavi. infatti dopo le vostre due risposte ho compreso che non avrei avuto risposte serie.
> giustamente.
> ho aperto un topic idiota,probabilmente


Non è idiota...ma capirai che è complicato descriversi in una parola...
Io non saprei che dire di me...
Posso dire che sono quella intelligente, poi mi leggi 3 giorni e mi metti il bollino di idiota...capirai che quello che ti dico può essere una menata...o magari qualcuno lo frego e mi ritiene intelligente! Si vede che è uno sicuramente più idiota di me!
E io scherzo, ma ridendo e scherzando sono seria...


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Io sono l'utente capziosina, mi piace esordire con "non che non sia a volte così, ma non è detto che"
Interagisco in genere con le deviazioni dei topics sul tradimento, non più sulla chiave del topic. Se posso parlare d'arte sono più felice. Sono post apericena, non assicuro di dir la verità o cose sensate, ora. :wide-grin:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è idiota...ma capirai che è complicato descriversi in una parola...
> Io non saprei che dire di me...
> Posso dire che sono quella intelligente, poi mi leggi 3 giorni e mi metti il bollino di idiota...capirai che quello che ti dico può essere una menata...o magari qualcuno lo frego e mi ritiene intelligente! Si vede che è uno sicuramente più idiota di me!
> E io scherzo, ma ridendo e scherzando sono seria...



Allora sei quella seria

 senza fare tanti giri di parole


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Allora sei quella seria
> 
> senza fare tanti giri di parole


Senta signora predatrice di uomini!!!
Mi piace più essere indicata come la minchiona!:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senta signora predatrice di uomini!!!
> Mi piace più essere indicata come la minchiona!:mrgreen:


Va bene. 

Allora sei quella minchiona seria


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Farfalla é quella che prende a calci in culo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao é quello sciallo


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Va bene.
> 
> Allora sei quella minchiona seria


Ecco...già ci avviciniamo all'idea che ho di me!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Oscuro é quello con le chiappe languide


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow é quello Figo e cattivo (ma ha il cuore tenero ed orsacchiottoso ma non vuole che si sappia)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa é quella del latte e nesquik


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Il Conte é quello veneto secessionista


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Simy é quella rassicurante


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Cattivik é quello nero e peloso


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Il Conte é quello veneto secessionista


ho capito. tu sei la portavoce del forum:mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini é la contessa o divina


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Principessa é The Bride


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Basta mi sono stufata

ciao


----------



## dimmidinò (6 Giugno 2014)

io sono maleducata, a quanto pare.


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> io sono maleducata, a quanto pare.


ti chiedo scusa. ma non é che sei proprio stata tenera. piuttosto tranciante direi.
comunque scusa


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> io sono maleducata, a quanto pare.



Ciao

lascia perdere ... 


Come ti descrivi ... ?


sienne


----------



## dimmidinò (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ti chiedo scusa. ma non é che sei proprio stata tenera. piuttosto tranciante direi.
> comunque scusa


grazie, 
non erano necessarie scuse.
la tenerezza non è il mio campo!

x l'admin:
ora però vorrei cambiare da "utente affezionato" a "utente tranciante" posso? grazie


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie,
> non erano necessarie scuse.
> la tenerezza non è il mio campo!
> 
> ...



Ciao

lo puoi fare tu stessa ... 
va su impostazioni ...


sienne


----------



## Calimero (6 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie,
> non erano necessarie scuse.
> la tenerezza non è il mio campo!
> 
> ...


utente permaloso?:mexican:


----------



## dimmidinò (6 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lascia perdere ...
> 
> ...


sono silenziosa
sono osservatrice
sono piena di pensieri intrappolati in testa


----------



## dimmidinò (6 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo puoi fare tu stessa ...
> va su impostazioni ...
> ...


figata!! non l'avevo mai visto..
c'è anche da dire che "sono una frana ad usare il forum" :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Marietto é quello buono tenero e dolce


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Solitario57 é un angelo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non conscendovi, vorreste darvi una definizione per farvi conoscere meglio?
> Qualcosa del tipo:
> Io sono il giocherellone del forum
> Io sono il bastian contrario del forum
> e cosi via.


Io sono principalmente rompipalle quindi ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Passante é un gentleman di quelli veri, con grande sensibilità


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Basta mi sono stufata
> 
> ciao


aHHHH Mi sono modificato...
Ma tu non eri anche la lurida...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Danny é buono e altruista


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> aHHHH Mi sono modificato...
> Ma tu non eri anche la lurida...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah già ... È vero!

lurida predatrice


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Etrusco é un coglione, nel senso buono (lui sa)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Giugno 2014)

Morfeo é quello belinone


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ah già ... È vero!
> 
> lurida predatrice


Utente suona male capisci...
Siamo utenti di che...dell'Enel?

Ma contribuente suona ancora peggio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Invece esponente suona bene...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> io sono maleducata, a quanto pare.



Che hai fatto?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io sono tutto
> e niente...


Tu sei quella gravida


----------



## Caciottina (7 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Simy é quella rassicurante


Non che uscera


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

Dany & Nicka ... 
sono sintetici ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Dany & Nicka ...
> sono sintetici ...
> ...


:mrgreen:

Ma sai che quando andavo a scuola mi dicevano sempre che avevo troppo sviluppato il dono della sintasi?
I miei temi erano brevissimi, chiari e concisi...e la prof si incazzava perchè erano troppo brevi e ho dovuto fare uno sforzo enorme per scrivere di più...
Forse mi sono allenata troppo!!! :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Giugno 2014)

Sienne è quella figa


Minerva è vquella grammaticale

Sbriciolata è vquella che fa le polpette

Gas è quello che cerca disperatamente di mangiare le polpette di sbri

Farfalla è la first lady

Perpli lo sceriffo

Lui è quello che c è e non c è


----------



## Eliade (7 Giugno 2014)

Io sono l'indiscussa regina delle zitelle, acide e bigotte. 
E non sto scherzando.


----------



## Principessa (7 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sienne è quella figa
> 
> 
> Minerva è vquella grammaticale
> ...


E io?  

Non esisto più per te.


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma sai che quando andavo a scuola mi dicevano sempre che avevo troppo sviluppato il dono della sintasi?
> I miei temi erano brevissimi, chiari e concisi...e la prof si incazzava perchè erano troppo brevi e ho dovuto fare uno sforzo enorme per scrivere di più...
> Forse mi sono allenata troppo!!! :carneval:




Ciao

forse ... 


comunque ... non è una cosa che mi dispiace ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E io?
> 
> Non esisto più per te.


Stavo scrivendo una cksa aparte per te..
Principessa è off limits. È mia. È amore mio.
Ed è quella politica guerriera e sexy.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Giugno 2014)

I'm a street walking cheetah with a heart full of napalm
I'm a runaway son of the nuclear A-bomb
I am a world's forgotten boy


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sienne è quella figa
> 
> 
> Minerva è vquella grammaticale
> ...



Ciao

:rotfl: ... ma come ti è venuta?



sienne


----------



## Eratò (7 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta e Sbriciolata son le 2 psicologhe del forum
Innominata e Ipazia le 2 filosofe 
Sienne la piu dolce e gentile
Wolf è semplicemente un GRANDE
Peccato che non c'è Ultimo e Leda
Chiara Matraini è diretta e realista


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Giugno 2014)

Io sono il paranoico del forum.
Quello che a volte sembra che stia bene, e poi....*BAM*, paranoia!
A richiesta, dispongo di paranoie per tutti, di ogni misura e colore.

Sì, sono già in cura...:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Farfalla é quella che prende a calci in culo


Quella che prende a calci in culo te e solo te 

Non saprei descrivermi
Qualcuno ha detto che ero quella che poteva scrivere il decalogo dell'amante perfetta


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Brunetta e Sbriciolata son le 2 psicologhe del forum
> Innominata e Ipazia le 2 filosofe
> Sienne la piu dolce e gentile
> Wolf è semplicemente un GRANDE
> ...


Tu mi sa che hai ben più di qualche problema.


----------



## Eratò (7 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mi sa che hai ben più di qualche problema.


JB è quello che prima o poi ti dirà che sei un idiota ed eventualmente ti manderà a fanculo


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella che prende a calci in culo te e solo te
> 
> Non saprei descrivermi
> Qualcuno ha detto che ero quella che poteva scrivere il decalogo dell'amante perfetta


Non mi dire che ti ho preceduta con il Decalogo che lo cancello!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi dire che ti ho preceduta con il Decalogo che lo cancello!!!!


Ma figurati hai fatto bene... 
Mi hai risparmiato la fatica e comunque mi è stato detto anni fá


----------



## lunaiena (7 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Tu sei quella gravida


è vero non ci penso mai...
eppure diciamo che ora ,guardandomi,nessuno può avere dubbi...:rotfl:


----------



## Calimero (7 Giugno 2014)

ci ho ripensato. forse non é un topico idiota.
anche se non rispondete seriamente qualcosa di  voi la dite comunque:up:


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Dany & Nicka ...
> sono sintetici ...
> ...



Ciao

ho dimenticato Tullio ... 

il primato va a lui ... :up:

spiacente ... alla prossima ... 


sienne


----------



## Innominata (7 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> JB è quello che prima o poi ti dirà che sei un idiota ed eventualmente ti manderà a fanculo


Ma è come se ti desse tanti baci:sonar:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma è come se ti desse tanti baci:sonar:


cazzo (francesismo), io tutti 'sti metri di lingua non li volevo...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sienne è quella figa
> 
> 
> Minerva è vquella grammaticale
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Immagine: sbri che sforna polpette squisite in quantità industriali e che poi nasconde per non farle assaggiare a Gas :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io sono il paranoico del forum.
> Quello che a volte sembra che stia bene, e poi....*BAM*, paranoia!
> A richiesta, dispongo di paranoie per tutti, di ogni misura e colore.
> 
> Sì, sono già in cura...:smile:


vorrei una paranoia media di color indaco ...:mrgreen: Quando ripasso ?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma figurati hai fatto bene...
> Mi hai risparmiato la fatica e comunque mi è stato detto anni fá


Racconta di ieri sera !!!!:smile:Liga, liga...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cazzo (francesismo), io tutti 'sti metri di lingua non li volevo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma è un formichiere !!! E tu una delle formichine che ogni giorno tenta di mangiare :rotfl::rotfl:fortuna qui ci son formichine rosse che pizzicano


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma è un formichiere !!! E tu una delle formichine che ogni giorno tenta di mangiare :rotfl::rotfl:fortuna qui ci son formichine rosse che pizzicano


ah beh, son soddisfazioni :singleeye: :sorriso4:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah beh, son soddisfazioni :singleeye: :sorriso4:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (7 Giugno 2014)

Anche se ultimamente latito... 

Io sono quella che ha detto "no", la "nonna anzitempo" e la "suora laica", quella con la cintura di castità, quella che interviene con il suo personale sentire e quella che sorride (quasi) sempre. Ma anche quella che si sta trasformando...


----------



## sienne (7 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Anche se ultimamente latito...
> 
> Io sono quella che ha detto "no", la "nonna anzitempo" e la "suora laica", quella con la cintura di castità, quella che interviene con il suo personale sentire e quella che sorride (quasi) sempre. *Ma anche quella che si sta trasformando...*



Ciao

in che cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Giugno 2014)

Io sono felice


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che hai fatto?


niente, era per riprendere l altro 3d di disperso! Ho finto di essere offesa!!


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in che cosa ...
> 
> ...


Lo stavo chiedendo io!


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> è vero non ci penso mai...
> eppure diciamo che ora ,guardandomi,nessuno può avere dubbi...:rotfl:


Ricordati se ti vengono dolori forti che forse ha voglia di uscire ah ah ah

Pure di avvisare le zie e le nonne del forum!

Ti invidio!:up:


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io sono l'indiscussa regina delle zitelle, acide e bigotte.
> E non sto scherzando.


Palle.


----------



## disincantata (7 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> utente permaloso?:mexican:


Andrebbe aperto un concorso per stabile chi lo è di più nel forum.

Non saprei chi votare.

Credo un utente che non scrive più.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> niente, era per riprendere l altro 3d di disperso! Ho finto di essere offesa!!


Ma perché ti chiami dimmidinò? A cosa devono dirti di no?


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma perché ti chiami dimmidinò? A cosa devono dirti di no?


bah diciamo che non sapevo che Nick scegliere e mi sono fatta ispirare da una pubblicità idiota. Ma per principio è sempre meglio dirmi (e dire) di no in certi casi, soprattutto nel mio


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma perché ti chiami dimmidinò? A cosa devono dirti di no?


il tuo Nick e quindi anche l avatar invece vengono da uno dei film che preferisco!! Bellissimo!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Nausicaa é quella del latte e nesquik



Me ne sono appena fatta uno fotonico...

Mica è semplice fare un bicchiere di l&n come si deve... ogni volta è una sorpresa... verrà perfetto? Verrà una schifezza? Avrà tutte quelle piccole peculiarità di texture e sapore che la perfezione richiede?

Quello di stasera... anf...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Giugno 2014)

Texture.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Texture.




Texture.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Texture.


Struttura.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Texture.


Texture.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Giugno 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> il tuo Nick e quindi anche l avatar invece vengono da uno dei film che preferisco!! Bellissimo!!!!


Bello vero? L'ho prestato a una persona che non trova mai il tempo per guardarlo... 

Quando l'ho scelto é stato perché volevo dimenticare


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bello vero? L'ho prestato a una persona che non trova mai il tempo per guardarlo...
> 
> Quando l'ho scelto é stato perché volevo dimenticare


beh non sa che si perde!

anche se la morale è tutto il contrario alla fine.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Struttura.



Ok, ok.

(glu glu)

Cavolo com'è strutturato.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, ok.
> 
> (glu glu)
> 
> Cavolo com'è strutturato.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Brunetta e Sbriciolata son le 2 psicologhe del forum
> Innominata e Ipazia le 2 filosofe
> Sienne la piu dolce e gentile
> *Wolf è semplicemente un GRANDE*
> ...


:thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tubarao é quello sciallo


Errato 

Io so io, e voi non siete un cazzo  (cit)


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono.
> 
> Quella che è simpatica.
> Quella che è indigesta.
> ...


quella che fa metano, non dimentichiamo quest'aspetto fondamentale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io sono tutto
> e niente...


anche tu hai dimenticato una cosa fondamentale.


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

io sono un po' curiosa
mi piace leggere che combinate/avete combinato


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quella che fa metano, non dimentichiamo quest'aspetto fondamentale.


Era compreso nel Carramba!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era compreso nel Carramba!! :rotfl:


Ma l'altro posto dove fai metano è ... ehm... MOLTO UMIDO?:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma l'altro posto dove fai metano è ... ehm... MOLTO UMIDO?:singleeye:


Cerco di tradurre e poi ti rispondo!!!


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato. forse non é un topico idiota.
> anche se non rispondete seriamente qualcosa di  voi la dite comunque:up:



Dicci invece qualcosa di te.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma l'altro posto dove fai metano è ... ehm... MOLTO UMIDO?:singleeye:


chi indovina 
vince qualche cosa ??


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> chi indovina
> vince qualche cosa ??


Un pieno gratis!!!
Poca roba, visto che un pieno viene una decina di euro...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un pieno gratis!!!
> Poca roba, visto che un pieno viene una decina di euro...:mrgreen:


esatto ma mi sa che tu non ce l'hai la traduzione. Vabbè, va, non voglio andare troppo OT.
Confermo, io sono quella delle polpette.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto ma mi sa che tu non ce l'hai la traduzione. Vabbè, va, non voglio andare troppo OT.
> Confermo, io sono quella delle polpette.


Boneeeeee
io sono quella che arriva per ultima e trova il piatto vuoto
ma per fortuna so cucinare


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto ma mi sa che tu non ce l'hai la traduzione. Vabbè, va, non voglio andare troppo OT.
> Confermo, io sono quella delle polpette.


L'unica che mi viene da pensare è l'umidità dell'autolavaggio, ma ce l'hanno tutti quelli dove vado...
I due che frequento maggiormente sono: uno vicino all'ex parcheggio scambisti... e l'altro davanti la polizia, ma vai mò a vedere se è lo stesso che intendi tu...:mrgreen:


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dicci invece qualcosa di te.


io sono quello disponibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'unica che mi viene da pensare è l'umidità dell'autolavaggio, ma ce l'hanno tutti quelli dove vado...
> I due che frequento maggiormente sono: uno vicino all'ex parcheggio scambisti... e* l'altro davanti la polizia*, ma vai mò a vedere se è lo stesso che intendi tu...:mrgreen:


mah, su quello ho pochi dubbi: autolavaggio, ristorante e montanari:mrgreen:
E vicino c'è un orologio molto, molto antico:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> io sono quello disponibile



Sai stirare?
cucinare??

perché beh avrei qualche richiesta:rotfl:


Scherzo


o
forse
no


----------



## gas (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto ma mi sa che tu non ce l'hai la traduzione. Vabbè, va, non voglio andare troppo OT.
> *Confermo, io sono quella delle polpette*.


ultimamente mi sono venuti dei seri dubbi in proposito


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Sai stirare?
> cucinare??
> 
> perché beh avrei qualche richiesta:rotfl:
> ...


no. ma come apparecchio io nessuno mai


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no. ma come apparecchio io nessuno mai



...e come sparecchio io....


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

e come magno io...


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> e come mrisparmierebbe?


in questo la tua disponibilitá verso gli altri in che si esprimerebbe?:carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> e come magno io...


 Beh in quello me la cavo abbondantemente...

manca solo chi cucina e poi siamo apposto...


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> in questo la tua disponibilitá verso gli altri in che si esprimerebbe?:carneval:



ringrazio commossa per il pranzo/cena
ti pare poco??


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Beh in quello me la cavo abbondantemente...
> 
> manca solo chi cucina e poi siamo apposto...



ciao Annuccia bella, tutto ok?


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ringrazio commossa per il pranzo/cena
> ti pare poco??


si:carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao Annuccia bella, tutto ok?



tutto ok grazie...ho appena cacciato fuori la roba dalla lavatrice....vi faccio compagnia e tra un ora torno a lavoro...

Quando ho letto che disperso era disponibile ho preso la palla al balzo...
Bacio


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> si:carneval:



boh che strano! non mi capacito!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tutto ok grazie...ho appena cacciato fuori la roba dalla lavatrice....vi faccio compagnia e tra un ora torno a lavoro...
> 
> Quando ho letto che disperso era disponibile ho preso la palla al balzo...
> Bacio


capito. tu sei quella che approfitta:carneval:


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh che strano! non mi capacito!
> 
> :mrgreen:


fattene una ragione. la sola commozione non basta:mexican:


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> fattene una ragione. la sola commozione non basta:mexican:



un applauso andrebbe meglio?
o forse una danza di ringraziamento?

non fare il difficile!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

*ma guarda te*

Dipsi come si è lanciato a broccolare...


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipsi come si è lanciato a broccolare...


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipsi come *si è lanciato *a broccolare...



ocio al lancio che già è disperso, non vorrei che poi...Houston, abbiamo un problema!


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata  ha detto:


> Dipsi come si è lanciato a broccolare...


mamma mia. non potrei mai.seriamente voglio dire


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> un applauso andrebbe meglio?
> o forse una danza di ringraziamento?
> 
> non fare il difficile!


pagare la cena?:mexican:


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> pagare la cena?:mexican:



Dai, però una pizza anche a me, mica solo alle donne!
Ti ho offerto il mio aiuto, no, anche se non l'hai ancora accettato.
A un amico....


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dai, *però una pizza anche a me, mica solo alle donne!*
> Ti ho offerto il mio aiuto, no, anche se non l'hai ancora accettato.
> A un amico....


Sicuro? :clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dai però una pizza anche a me, mica solo alle donne!
> Ti ho offerto il mio aiuto, no, anche se non l'hai ancora accettato.
> A un amico....


Danny a te una roncolata mi viene da offrirti:carneval:
scherzo.
ok. una pizza anche a te. basta che non mi fai una danza di ringraziamento:carneval:


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Danny a te una *roncolata* mi viene da offrirti:carneval:
> scherzo.
> ok. una pizza anche a te. basta che non mi fai una danza di ringraziamento:carneval:


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> pagare la cena?:mexican:



ma certo, paga pure tu, mica mi offendo!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


troppo poco?:mexican:


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma certo, paga pure tu, mica mi offendo!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


mia nonna era ligure:carneval:


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> mia nonna era ligure:carneval:



embè? mica bisogna rimanere schiavi e succubi delle antiche tradizioni e costrizioni, apri la mente a nuove meravigliose esperienze!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Danny a te *una roncolata *mi viene da offrirti:carneval:
> scherzo.
> ok. una pizza anche a te. basta che non mi fai una danza di ringraziamento:carneval:


Non è che per caso hai un fratello pelato che vuole sempre aver ragione e beve pepsi?


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipsi come si è lanciato a broccolare...


Viene il dubbio stia meglio lui della moglie.....meglio così!


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è che per caso hai un fratello pelato che vuole sempre aver ragione e beve pepsi?


Jb è pelato?


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è che per caso hai un fratello pelato che vuole sempre aver ragione e beve pepsi?


dipsi, pepsi.
ancora si parla di jb?
l'ultima volta che ho scritto il nome per intero mi è uscito joey bblog.:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Danny a te una roncolata mi viene da offrirti:carneval:
> scherzo.
> ok. una pizza anche a te. basta che non mi fai una danza di ringraziamento:carneval:


Nudo.


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è che per caso hai un fratello pelato che vuole sempre aver ragione e beve pepsi?





disincantata ha detto:


> Jb è pelato?



anch'io ho notato qualche somiglianza, ieri

ma che culo abbiamo??:mrgreen:


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> embè? mica bisogna rimanere schiavi e succubi delle antiche tradizioni e costrizioni, apri la mente a nuove meravigliose esperienze!:mrgreen:


la nonna è nonna


fra poco devo andare a parlare con lei


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Jb è pelato?



Ciao

si rasa ... tutti i giorni ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anch'io ho notato qualche somiglianza, ieri
> 
> ma che culo abbiamo??:mrgreen:



Ciao

altro che, qualcosa vi è ... 


ma il culo ve lo lascio ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> la nonna è nonna
> 
> 
> *fra poco devo andare a parlare con lei*



vorrai mica raccontarle di tua moglie?:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> dipsi, pepsi.
> ancora si parla di jb?
> l'ultima volta che ho scritto il nome per intero mi è uscito joey bblog.:mrgreen:


Hai lasciato le corna al mare?

Noi a sudare per darti idee e tu a prenderci per il gnao? ??..

Pazienza Tanto ho tempo da perdere mentre ascolto il rumore delle  onde e gli uccellini (veri)  litigare tra loro.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> vorrai mica raccontarle di tua moglie?:singleeye:


lei é mia moglie. le due frasi non sono collegate. le mie nonne non ci sono più e non é vero che una era ligure


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai lasciato le corna al mare?
> 
> Noi a sudare per darti idee e tu a prenderci per il gnao? ??..
> 
> Pazienza Tanto ho tempo da perdere mentre ascolto il rumore delle  onde e gli uccellini (veri)  litigare tra loro.


sto cercando di allentare la tensione. alle 4 devo vedermi con lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Jb è pelato?


così vuole la leggenda


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si rasa ... tutti i giorni ...
> 
> sienne


Certi uomini pelati sono affascinanti ma devono essere ok

Senza pancia e alti.

Voglio la foto....JB    me la mandi?

Sono troppo vecchia per te quindi non pericolosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si rasa ... tutti i giorni ...
> 
> sienne


tu conosci un'altra leggenda.


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sto cercando di allentare la tensione. alle 4 devo vedermi con lei


Emozionato?


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> lei é mia moglie. le due frasi non sono collegate. le mie nonne non ci sono più e non é vero che una era ligure



ah, ok, avevo frainteso...

dai ricordati che la calma è la virtù dei forti, e buona fortuna

e poi raccontaci, e anche di come hai liquidato il vicino, che sono troppo curiosa!


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu conosci un'altra leggenda.


Qual'è la versione reale?


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

e devo ancora trovare la voglia di rientrare nel mio topico per spiegare a Free cosa è successo quando ho incontrato il vicino


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Emozionato?


Non saprei esattamente. direi nervoso. che potrebbe voler dire anche quello


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e devo ancora trovare la voglia di rientrare nel mio topico per spiegare a Free cosa è successo quando ho incontrato il vicino



mannò, dai, quando vuoi, sopravviverò!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qual'è la versione reale?


chissà. Le leggende sono sempre ammantate di mistero, del resto.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> dipsi, pepsi.
> *ancora si parla di jb?
> *l'ultima volta che ho scritto il nome per intero mi è uscito joey bblog.:mrgreen:


Eh. EH.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certi uomini pelati sono affascinanti ma devono essere ok
> 
> Senza pancia e alti.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qual'è la versione reale?



Ciao

sempre pelato è ... 
la rasatura è come pettinare ... 
un curarsi ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu conosci un'altra leggenda.


E' quella lì e non è una leggenda.


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. EH.



sai che finalmente forse ma forse hai trovato un amico, secondo me?


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ah, ok, avevo frainteso...
> 
> dai ricordati che calma è la virtù dei forti, e buona fortuna
> 
> e poi raccontaci, e anche di come hai liquidato il vicino, che sono troppo curiosa!


ho idea che tu ti aspetti una scena da film western.molto piú semplice,te lo dico. poi non mi rimanere delusa. altrimenti invento di scazzottate e bottigliate in testa:mexican:


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non saprei esattamente. direi nervoso. che potrebbe voler dire anche quello


Non alzare mai la voce.

lascia che parli prima lei.

Chiedile quello che in questa settimana hai pensato sul perché vi sta capitando tutto questo tsunami.

Forza!

:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> sai che finalmente forse ma forse hai trovato un amico, secondo me?


No.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. EH.


ci accomunano.come ti senti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' quella lì e non è una leggenda.


a me tu avevi detto che non ti rasavi. Eh eh.


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ho idea che tu ti aspetti una scena da film western.molto piú semplice,te lo dico. poi non mi rimanere delusa. altrimenti invento di scazzottate e bottigliate in testa:mexican:



diciamo che mi ha molto incuriosito la velocità!

(però in effetti anche una bottigliata in testa è veloce, altrochè!:singleeye


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' quella lì e non è una leggenda.


Potresti mandarmi una foto. .....giuro che la guardo solo io.

Parola di scout!


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.



dai non essere timido!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me tu avevi detto che non ti rasavi. Eh eh.


Ma che minchiadici, su. Non è possibile per il semplice motivo che non è vero. Passo il rasoio tutte le mattine come per la barba. Forse ti confondi con qualcuno che non sono io. Magari Rabarbaro, che purtroppo mai si sgozza.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non alzare mai la voce.
> 
> lascia che parli prima lei.
> 
> ...


credo di si. lasceró parlare lei. vedremo. poi vi dico


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ci accomunano.come ti senti?


Perchè non capiscono un cazzo di nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Potresti mandarmi una foto. .....giuro che la guardo solo io.
> 
> Parola di scout!


None.


----------



## Calimero (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non capiscono un cazzo di nulla.


concordo


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non alzare mai la voce.
> 
> *lascia che parli prima lei.*
> 
> ...



questo è un ottimo consiglio

lasciar parlare gli altri in generale è sempre utile per cercare di capire quale sarà la menata nuova, dove vanno a parare, però ammetto che devo sforzarmi un po'


----------



## gas (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Viene il dubbio stia meglio lui della moglie.....meglio così!


:up:


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non capiscono un cazzo di nulla.





Disperso ha detto:


> concordo



anvedi che tipacci:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :thinking::thinking::thinking:


uffaaaa! pensi troppo!


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> uffaaaa! pensi troppo!


:rofl::risata::rofl::risata:


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rofl::risata::rofl::risata:


:ar::ar::ar:


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :ar::ar::ar:


Mi merito pure le linguacce??


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi merito pure le linguacce??


Pensi troppo, mi ridi in faccia dopo che mi hai portata a ballare il tango l'altro ieri...
Son senzibbile sai?


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Pensi troppo, mi ridi in faccia dopo che mi hai portata a ballare il tango l'altro ieri...
> Son senzibbile sai?


Con quel po pò di scollatura che avevi ... pure io sono sensibbbile :mexican:... comunque avevamo detto acqua in bocca sulle frequentazioni o no?


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah, su quello ho pochi dubbi: autolavaggio, ristorante e montanari:mrgreen:
> E vicino c'è un orologio molto, molto antico:mrgreen:


Ma sai che mò Montanari mi sfugge!?


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Con quel po pò di scollatura che avevi ... pure io sono sensibbbile :mexican:... comunque avevamo detto acqua in bocca sulle frequentazioni o no?


uuuups.....! sono impulsiva lo sai no?:carneval:


----------



## zanna (9 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> uuuups.....! sono impulsiva lo sai no?:carneval:


lo so


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Perché no ? :singleeye: "Disperato JB " suona  bene


----------



## Annuccia (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Non saprei esattamente. direi nervoso. che potrebbe voler dire anche quello



falla nera...

Io sono per le buone maniere...


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Annuccia ha detto:


> falla nera...
> 
> Io sono per le buone maniere...



[video=youtube_share;g_TNqxw82qs]http://youtu.be/g_TNqxw82qs[/video]
min. 1: 24


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Ma perché ti chiamano tutti dipsy?


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma perché ti chiamano tutti dipsy?


a me sembra solo Minerva.
forse disperso le è troppo lungo da scrivere


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> a me sembra solo Minerva.
> forse disperso le è troppo lungo da scrivere



Ma allora fa Dispy


Dipsy non é uno dei Teletubbies? Quello verde?


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma allora fa Dispy
> 
> 
> Dipsy non é uno dei Teletubbies? Quello verde?


 boh, non lo so. chiediamolo a Migny


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> boh, non lo so. chiediamolo a Migny


Migny? Bellissimo!


----------

